# [M] Roads of Malta



## N17 (Mar 28, 2011)

Has anyone got any pictures of the roads of Malta?


----------



## wyqtor (Jan 15, 2007)

I can't believe it; did we really miss covering a fellow EU country all those years?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

If its not an active thread of Malta roads here in Highways & Autobahns forum it would be nice to see some road photos from the islands of Malta.


----------



## DSzumaher (Jan 8, 2007)

Here is YT channel from Maltese roads.


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

Where's the [M] before the title? :?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Today there is a [M] in the title


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

Here's Saint Paul Bay bypass, one of the few dual carriageways of the tiniest country in EU:









The photo was taken by MMg_ZBR and can be found here.

According to Motorway exitlists, there's an expressway from Saint Julian's to Msida and another one from Valletta (The capital city) to Floriana. I have to say too that there's no Euroroutes in Malta.


----------



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)

Here are Maltese road signs, from the Maltese Department of Informations;

http://www.doi.gov.mt/en/archive/HighwaycodeEng/append3(traff1)E.asp

Although, you might want to note that:

_Credit is hereby given to

Her Majesty's Stationery Office

through the British High Commission, which kindly gave permission to make use of many of the illustrations originally published in "The Highway Code" of the United Kingdom of 1999.

Compiled by the Traffic Control Board Section of the Ministry for Transport and Communications in collaboration with the Malta Police Force, Department of Licensing and Testing and the Roads Department.

Typesetting and graphics by the Publications Section of the Department of Information._.

But not all of those signs are British, but they mostly are (with the exception of the blue directional signs, and the yellow priority ones)


----------



## DSzumaher (Jan 8, 2007)

I found also such:


Wessoo said:


>


----------



## x-type (Aug 19, 2005)

very interesting, roads look better than i expected. and interesting and unique direction signs. i didn't know that they have such unique identity, i was expecting brittish style


----------



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)

^^ They're worse than I expected, look at those exits! Jesus! :lol:


----------



## DSzumaher (Jan 8, 2007)

x-type said:


> roads look better than i expected.


Please note that this is the best road in Malta.
Oh... I'm sorry, is better. 4 lanes in one direction. 


maltastar.com said:


>


----------



## keber (Nov 8, 2006)

You probably need snow chains, when it rains? :lol:


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

Because of shiny (slippery) asphalt?


----------



## Fargo Wolf (Oct 23, 2009)

DanielFigFoz said:


> ^^ They're worse than I expected, look at those exits! Jesus! :lol:


I doubt the speed limit is that high, probably 60-70 km/h at most. It also appears there wasn't much room for the exit when it was originally constructed.

Am curious as to why they follow the "British" rule of the road (drive on left), rather than the "Continental" rule of the road (Drive on the right).


----------



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)

^^ I know but still!

Fargo, Malta was a British colony untill the 1960's, and in fact they voted to become part of the UK (note the signs in English, such as "Stay in Lane"), but only 60% of the population voted so they didn't do anything about it.


----------



## Uppsala (Feb 26, 2010)

DanielFigFoz said:


> ^^ I know but still!
> 
> Fargo, Malta was a British colony untill the 1960's, and in fact they voted to become part of the UK (note the signs in English, such as "Stay in Lane"), but only 60% of the population voted so they didn't do anything about it.


They are driving on the left in Cyprus too.


----------



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)

^^ Yes, same reason


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

They are driving in left because Malta was British colony until the '60s. But because i post many pics in this thread, i know that Malta road system, outside Valletta mostly its in bad shape and needs something to be done (some roadworks etc). There are no motorways in Malta except of few ones examble in Valletta...


----------



## Uppsala (Feb 26, 2010)

The Maltese plates at the cars look very similar to the Swedish plates.


----------



## havaska (Dec 26, 2005)

DanielFigFoz said:


> ^^ I know but still!
> 
> Fargo, Malta was a British colony untill the 1960's, and in fact they voted to become part of the UK (note the signs in English, such as "Stay in Lane"), but only 60% of the population voted so they didn't do anything about it.


The actual result was a yes vote as well.

Makes you wonder... We could have ended up with the "United Kingdom of Great Britain, Northern Ireland and Malta"!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Couple roads from Malta islands:

The (not so) Blue Grotto. by Renown, on Flickr


Untitled by Lomacar, on Flickr


Road to Valetta by Grateful Ghoul, on Flickr


Saint Julians, Malta. by Jordd01, on Flickr



Uppsala said:


> The Maltese plates at the cars look very similar to the Swedish plates.


And couple photos of Maltese license plates:

"Bob the builder" bus by Elsie esq., on Flickr


Abandoned? No - just the Maltese way of parking (on a main road, a bus route, at a pedestrian crossing) by juangon, on Flickr


Maltese car by ETYLIK, on Flickr


----------



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)

havaska said:


> The actual result was a yes vote as well.
> 
> Makes you wonder... We could have ended up with the "United Kingdom of Great Britain, Northern Ireland and Malta"!


Yes, that would've been interesting, thats for sure!

I'd like to drive in Malta one day, seems like fun:lol:


----------



## x-type (Aug 19, 2005)

i have seriously started to think about holidays at Malta this year


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

My parents went to Malta last month and drove around the island. My dad said that many of the minor roads connecting villages resemble horse tracks more than paved roads!


----------



## TrueBulgarian (Jun 20, 2009)

Jonesy55 said:


> My parents went to Malta last month and drove around the island. My dad said that many of the minor roads connecting villages resemble horse tracks more than paved roads!


I was there 2 years ago and all roads were in perfectly reasonable condition, while traffic was very little. The only problems that I remember were in the southern parts of the big island, Malta, near the illegal immigrants camps. I didn't rent a car: I used the great old buses and some tourist minivans.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

The Coast Road by Gremxul, on Flickr


Untitled by Chris Farrugia (chrisfarrugia.net), on Flickr


/postcard from the summer/ by anti_popsa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Maltese roads by Exogenous, on Flickr


Out in the wilds. by Renown, on Flickr


----------



## Palance (Mar 23, 2005)

A picture taken in 2003


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

No. 64 to St Julian's by Scootzsx, on Flickr


Shiny Roads by Steven Pham | stevenphamphoto.com, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

General view of Malta's road system:

Malta Bus FBY 774 by Metrobus3083, on Flickr


Malta Bus FBY 779 by Metrobus3083, on Flickr


Malta Bristol LH EBY 592 by Metrobus3083, on Flickr


Malta Bus EBY 632 by Metrobus3083, on Flickr


----------



## khoojyh (Aug 14, 2005)

Looks not really good, maybe because of old photo?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Road system of Malta is little old indeed; few parts are OK, good and mostly around the biggest city of the islands, Valletta.


----------



## g.spinoza (Jul 21, 2010)

Government of Malta financed a feasibility study for a road tunnel between main island and Gozo:
http://www.dca.gov.mt/News.aspx?newsid=2271&lid=1



> [...]
> Four potential tunnels alignments have been assessed at a preliminary, conceptual level ranging in* length between 6 and 10 kilometres *depending on their depth and structural design..
> [...]
> Based on the reviewed case studies, the range of costs (in 2010 prices) estimated for the construction of the fixed link is wide and would depend on ground conditions and other circumstances. The consultants have estimated a range of costs for each tunnel alignment option between *€156m for a single-bore 3-lane bi-directional tunnel right up to €1080m for a twin-bore 2-lane uni-directional tunnel.*
> ...


----------



## Blackraven (Jan 19, 2006)

This should be interesting. Anyways, I've heard that more than 60% approve of a road bridge/tunnel connection. Hopefully this materializes someday


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

A bridge is not an option? Two bridges of 2 kilometers and 1 kilometer can also link both islands.


----------



## g.spinoza (Jul 21, 2010)

^^ From the same document:



> The securing of external financing for the construction of a fixed link between Malta and Gozo would require a full feasibility study. Consultants advise that no external funding would be considered without a comparative assessment of other options to verify what is the most economically and environmentally advantageous way to link the islands. The full feasibility study and environmental impact assessments would also be required to assess the following different Malta-Gozo transport options:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They are leaving all doors open


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

g.spinoza said:


> Government of Malta financed a feasibility study for a road tunnel between main island and Gozo:
> http://www.dca.gov.mt/News.aspx?newsid=2271&lid=1


That would be interesting for sure, but Malta needs also to approves his road system too


----------



## Blackraven (Jan 19, 2006)

What's the status of the new physical link that will connect the Mainland with Comino and Gozo?

=)

P.S.
Oh and I hope they make it minimum of 2 lanes per direction


----------



## Losbp (Nov 20, 2012)

A driving video in Malta






I found it interesting since they had a combination of British and Italian road sign styles there :cheers:


----------

